# Yet another: what is this rescue dog?



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm sick at home and I spent a masochistic amount of time on petfinder today. Found a couple of dogs that were intriguing but I can't figure them out.

First dog: The listing says he is a BC mix, but when the groomed him he sure looks like a BC. When they got him he looked like this:
http://photocache.petfinder.com/fotos/ON96/ON96.16132931-3-x.jpg
And now he looks like this!
http://photocache.petfinder.com/fotos/ON96/ON96.16132931-2-x.jpg
Ive seen longer haired BCs before but are they ever that... poofy? I've had my eye on this dog since last year but I can't seem to get my head around adopting a BC. It honestly scares me a little.

Second dog: Listing says she is a purebred BC, but I highly doubt that. She is very small. Sheltie mix? Could be anything? What's your best guess? She is adorable.
http://photocache.petfinder.com/fotos/PA532/PA532.19286074-1-x.jpg


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

Haha nobody knows! I'm debating whether I should actually go meet one of them.


----------



## Hapybublebeagle (Apr 3, 2011)

The first dog looks like a purebred to me, but the second is definitely a mix. They are both ADORABLE! Good luck


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

Indigo said:


> I'm sick at home and I spent a masochistic amount of time on petfinder today. Found a couple of dogs that were intriguing but I can't figure them out.
> 
> First dog: The listing says he is a BC mix, but when the groomed him he sure looks like a BC. When they got him he looked like this:
> http://photocache.petfinder.com/fotos/ON96/ON96.16132931-3-x.jpg
> ...


The first one looks like it might have Chow in it. The blocky muzzle, larger size, and poofy hair all looks like Chow to me. The second one looks like a Sheltie mix.


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

Dog#1:
I too thought he might me mixed with a poofy dog of some kind. What kind I don't know. The clipped and non clipped pics look like two different dogs! When he's clipped he looks like a run-of-the-mill BC.
http://photocache.petfinder.com/fotos/ON96/ON96.16132931-1-x.jpg
I don't know much about his personality except that he is friendly, likes being outside and in water. Apparently obsessed with water. Usually BC adoptions will stress how much energy and drive they have. This one didn't.

I was doing a bit of reading the other day and apparently there are some show BCs out there that have poofier coats. I was hoping some BC owners could weigh in if they had ever seen a BC with a coat like him before.

I contacted this rescue a while back and they thought I'd be great for him. I didn't want to go further because at the time I didn't have a fenced yard and he likes to go outside a lot. Now I wonder again. I just like to know what I'm getting into!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I have friends with show BCs and he still looks like he has WAY too much hair imo. He also looks rather blocky in that first pic. Who knows but it's not a very practical looking coat for a BC. And his head type doesn't seem show BC to me either. 

Second dog looks more sheltie. I don't even see any BC to be honest.


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't know where they got the idea the second one is a BC. Either way she is already adopted!


----------

